# CHL - What Weapon Do You Carry?



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Just trying to get some ideas of what and how large of a weapon CHL holders actually carry concealed and not just in the car. How do you conceal it normally? I did a search prior to posting but only found advice on when to carry and the laws and such.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Depending on the situation I carry a Kel Tec PF9 or a Ruger LCP.


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

KELTEC P3AT...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Kimber "Pro Carry" in a 45


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

S&W .40 or XD .45, now that its winter its real easy usually holster on the hip side covered by a jacket, shirt, or sometimes inside the jacket.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Glock 45*

Glock 36......Good old 45acp


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Kimber crimson ultra carry 2, 45. in a small of the back galco holster


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

either my .45 or my .357


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I just took my class last Saturday. I will be carrying my Sig P238 in .380 ACP. Truck gun will be my 1911.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Truck gun = Glock 22 w/ GL10 light


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*been done to death*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=228808&highlight=chl

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=190562&highlight=chl

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=187111&highlight=chl

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=185295&highlight=chl

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=170407&highlight=chl
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=159005&highlight=chl
Just to list a few, SEARCH is a wonderful thing WHEN USED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Really depends on what I am wearing at the time, but I always carry in my right front pants pocket in a pocket holster.
Either my Kahr PM-45 in 45 caliber of course, or
Ruger LCP in 380 caliber.
Don't nothing do the job like the old reliable 45 ACP.

Tinman


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Kimber Crimson Carry Pro 45


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Pescador Viejo Loco said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=228808&highlight=chl
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=190562&highlight=chl
> 
> ...


Reading is a wonderful thing when used too. I said I did a search....... Maybe my search for "concealed" was not enough.....

Don't like it? Don't open it and read it..... Still don't like it???? Don't open it read it and then comment......

Besides, I did not realize bandwidth is an issue on this site and that questions could not be asked more than once.

Lighten up Francis!


----------



## FL (Oct 13, 2004)

Sig P220








or the little brother, Sig P6


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

I carry a Glock 23 .40 on and off duty. I use a in the pants holster off duty.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Used to carry my 1066 S&W everywhere (usually just when I went out of town though)


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Colt 1911 Government Model .45


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I carry either an XD .40 subcompact in a IWB holster or a S&W .38 snub nose in a pocket holster.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

mullet head said:


> KELTEC P3AT...


Me too. I've got a good leather IWB belt clip hoster for it. I use the magazine extensions so I can get an extra round plus it makes it easier to grip and draw. Defintely a close up tool, its not that accurate, but highly concealable and I carry it alot.

My other carry is a 3" GP100 in .357 with a bobbed hammer. I take it when I feel more firepower might be needed. A little harder to conceal, I wear mine on a belt slide holster. Usually need a jacket or slightly oversized shirt.


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Lighten up Francis!


Haha..Classic...besides, who doesnt like talking about guns?

I carry the Kahr P-9 for conceled purposes. I carried the Glock 26 for a while but Ive found that glocks are a little bulky (width wise) for conceled carry. The Kahr line up is extremely thin and I can maintain that much needed accuracy with them...and Im secure enough in my manhood to carry a 9mm...That, and Ive seen alot of folks killed with a 9mm...

If I can Ill carry in a paddle holster. If I cant ill carry in a "inside the pants" holster. Ankle holsters are convienent unless your standing up when you need it.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Ruger LCP 380. Fits nicely in front jeans pocket.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Lighten up Fransis))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))BAHHHHAWWAAAAA
I carry a Ruger Superblackhawk.........44 Magnum........
"The most powerful handgun in the world"..........jk
EAA Witness 9mm........17+1.......

In a real gunfight whoever runs out of shells first loses.........


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Kahr CW-9


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

the Judge in the truck


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

HillCountry Hunter said:


> the Judge in the truck


Please explain.

BTW, I am getting a good idea of what I want to start looking at and it appears the Ruger LCP is near the top. I have a Baretta Storm 9 that I absolutely love but I was wanting something a little smaller to conceal.

If you have not checked out the Storm I highly recommend it. The only beef I have is with the trigger and there is not much mod you can do with it from what I have researched.

Thanks guys.


----------



## JustaMullet (Oct 31, 2008)

*Love my Glocks*

Glock 21...40 cal.
Glock 26...45 cal.
Baseball Bat !


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*Browning Hi-Power*
*Model X16 *- Agent® X Shoulder System (Unlined)
A comfortable shoulder holster that carries the pistol or revolver in a horizontal position. The holster is crafted from premium leather and is hand boned for a precise fit. The figure-8 suede harness provides a balanced carry without binding. Offside accessories include pouches for magazines and speedloaders. Both holster and accessory pouches can be anchored to the belt using tie-down panels.

3 clips total. 17 rounds in each clip. 
Hornaday Extreme Shock for personal protection
I like to have a fmj in the chamber in case I need to shoot through my truck window, I have seen hollow points not penetrate some windows and bounce around the interior which is not what I want. The hollow points will follow doing the most damage as possible to what ever is in my way. 
Btw, it is easy to conceal under any light weight jacket and very balanced across my shoulders. It has the trigger guard strap that fits between the hammer and firing pin to help from dropping it. I can not even tell when I have it on. I paid $80 for mine and delivered to my front door. ​


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Please explain.
> 
> BTW, I am getting a good idea of what I want to start looking at and it appears the Ruger LCP is near the top. I have a Baretta Storm 9 that I absolutely love but I was wanting something a little smaller to conceal.
> 
> ...


meet "the judge"...


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

I mainly carry a Kimber Pro CDP II but I will switch between it and my XD .40sc. I carry both in Crossbreed Supertucks.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Ruger LCP or Sig P239 in .40, Truck Sig p229 w/Tru Glo Hybrid (Tritium/Fiber Optic) Night sights and Crimson Trace laser grips


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Buffett Fan said:


> meet "the judge"...


Thinking about getting one of these for my wife.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

I carry a Springfield XDM in 9mm in a Crossbreed Supertuck. I also carry a glock 19 from time to time.

Tropicalsun


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Yup!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Oldie but a goodie
Mod 1911 mfg in 1952 totin it around since 1975


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ruger LCP .380 or Kel Tec .380. When traveling a Kimber .45 Ultra CDP II


The .45 photo above, halarious!


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

Glock 23 for me...Glock 26 for my wife...she loves it...me too!!!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

glock model 23 plus extra clip


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

32 Tomcat Beretta


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I went to Gander Mountain today and looked at the Ruger LCP 380. FYI..... they go on sale Friday only $50 off - $250 to $199 just so you know.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

headed to austin, tx tonite i will be packing a ruger 45 a mean wife an 2 mean wiener dogs please pray for me ! happy holidays be safe & enjoy yalls familys !


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

On duty - Glock 23 

Off duty - Bersa Thunder 380
or, snub nose .38 Smith and Wesson.




Kelly


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> I went to Gander Mountain today and looked at the Ruger LCP 380. FYI..... they go on sale Friday only $50 off - $250 to $199 just so you know.


Excellent info, thats cheap! I wonder if I can go tomorrow and put it on layaway and make sure to hold one, then go Friday and get it for $50 off?
I could use another.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

.380 semi auo and a spare clip


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Excellent info, thats cheap! I wonder if I can go tomorrow and put it on layaway and make sure to hold one, then go Friday and get it for $50 off?
> I could use another.


I can pretty much guarantee you they won't do that. They want bodies in the store Friday. And I am sure they will only have a few to sell at that price.

Just checked the site. They are $299 from $349, not $200? And that is the price that you can get them for everyday elsewhere, so it really isn't a savings. Sounded good at first though.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

heres mine a 22 cal cap and ball


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just my hands.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I was in the store today and the price on the gun was $249.99. The salesman told me it would be on sale for $50 off on Friday which would make it $199. I am just passing the info on I personally was told today and saw today.



deke said:


> I can pretty much guarantee you they won't do that. They want bodies in the store Friday. And I am sure they will only have a few to sell at that price.
> 
> Just checked the site. They are $299 from $349, not $200? And that is the price that you can get them for everyday elsewhere, so it really isn't a savings. Sounded good at first though.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Those of you thinking about the judge, might want to take a peek at this
http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

J, all I see is a black page with nothing on it?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

After a couple of PMs from some guys I am now doubting myself on what I saw and the price of the gun. I may actually be mistaken in that I did not research how popular the gun is and what prices they are. I may be mistaken in that the $50 off would make it $299 and after leaving I talked myself into the price being $249 with $50 off....... 

Sorry for any confusion but I could have sworn I could have walked out of that store today for $250 with it....... and I would have if I would have researched...... or I would have known the real price......... I did not know anything about the gun before today guys.

BTW, Carter's has it in their ads for $350 so that also adds credence that I was sadly mistaken.? 

I will go back to coloring in my coloring books now and leave the expertise of guns to the experts! :cheers: No harm no foul right?


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Yup, Academy has them on there site for $349.99.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The LCP is a very popular gun. I got mine on gunbroker.com for 325 when you could hardly find em.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Depends on the situation but my H&K USP 40 is an awesome weapon...

also carry a S&W hammerless J frame 357 mag....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

deke said:


> J, all I see is a black page with nothing on it?


Yeah its black for me now, too. Basically to sumerize it, they didn't find it to be a very good gun. The .410 loads out of the short barrel were inaccurate, and the .45 long cold loads were anemic.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

I carry a G23 using a Bianchi inside the waist holster. 

Now I see a lot of people mentioning a "truck gun". It is not good practice to leave a loaded or unloaded weapon in a vehicle. It doesn't matter what vehicle you have and what alarm you have installed on it, vehicles are way to easy to break into and the last thing we need to do is spoon feed criminals our hand guns.

If I am going somewhere that I can not conceal carry, the G23 stays at home locked up and unloaded. I never leave it in my truck.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Pescador Viejo Loco said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=228808&highlight=chl
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=190562&highlight=chl
> 
> ...


God forbid we discus handguns and protecting the lives of our friends, families and ourselves again.


----------



## clearlakerealtor (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter.. Glock 19








Summer Beretta .32


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Bond Arms derringer in my back pocket


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Clearlakerealtor how do you like that Beretta .32 ??? It's kinda hard to tell by the pics but how big is it??? Do you pocket carry or do you have a holster???


----------



## clearlakerealtor (Oct 22, 2009)

I love mine it shoots better then the Kel-tec's I have had. Its very small, I have it in a pocket holster and in the summer I can carry it shorts and a t-shirt without a problem. The grip is wider then most pocket guns so to me its easier to shoot.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Ladysmith 38 Special, but then again, I am a GIRL!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Ruger 9mm, with a pre-ban clip, the more the merrier. rs


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Light Saber. Green blade, of course.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Honya's Mom said:


> Ladysmith 38 Special, but then again, I am a GIRL!


I shot a Lady Smith 9mm and really liked it. This was before the big push for CC guns, and this gun was slim and light and had a cool finish. But NO way was I going to buy a gun with "Lady Smith" engraved on the slide,lol.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Light Saber. Green blade, of course.


May the force be with you. rs


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Wife and I, CHL w/stub five round 38 wheel S&Ws.. Rural travel, 9mm Ruger & S&W. 
Left chest under arm holstered.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

This is what I like.

Jump to: navigation, search
Ruger P series


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Impactguns has the Ruger LCP for 299.00 and free shipping to your dealer. I bought mine from them last year. I carry the LCP in my front pocket or in a IWB crossbreed (summer time). When conditions are right (clothing) I carry either a G19 or 26. Vehicle gun? Click on the link.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

And this is what I carry.
In the 50 cal.

*Desert Eagle*


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

*642*

S&W Model 642 with 158 grain .38 SPL +p+ with Crimson Trace sights in a DeSantis Nemisis pocket holster, usually. 1911 with 8+1 Golden Sabers sometimes.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

I carry a ruger LCP with CTC laser sight.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

I thought i would add some pics.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

should had bought me a lcp yesterday from gander, they were 299 and get 60 bucks in gander cash, **** it!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

That is a good deal i paid 299.00.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

kel tec p3at...front pocket of jeans or shorts...very lightweight.


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

John M. Browning's Model of 1911, .45 ACP for the truck. Ket-Tec 3PAT for the pocket and a Kimber Ultra CDP on the ankle.

And, in my opinion, a pistol should only be used to fight your way to your long gun if it's out of reach! I'd rather have my 870 or AR than a handgun, unless the fight is at arms length. If it is at that close range everybody's going to get shot. Survivability just depends on where and how many times.

There's nothing like a 12 gauge 000 to end a fight, or start one, which could be simultaneous.

A short AR is a pretty good tool also. Especially with a good illuminated reticle scope.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Since it's "Summer" hear in South Texas year round I don't know how you guys carry those bulky Glocks or XD's. I've tried and it feels like I'm carrying a piece of 2x4 in the small of my back.

I have two CC guns. The already popular Ruger LCP that I carry in an IWB holster, or pocket carry from time to time, and a Kahr P9 that sits in an IWB holster. Even this at times tends to feel a little thick but I'm getting used to it. I'm on the look out for a Kahr PM45 that I will carry when I can wear heavier clothing.

The Kahr P9 is a sweet shooting gun and I'm sure the PM45 will not disappoint me either. Here's a pic of the Kahr...



















I may start using this one as my truck gun...


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I took my CHL class in October, so I am on the "waiting" list. When my card comes in, it will be Taurus Millennium PT-111 9mm. Currently looking at the Ruger SR9 as well. Name brand ammo is readily available and not too expensive. About $20.00 for a box of 100 for the 9mm. For those looking at the 380's, ammo is just about non existent. I ordered 150 rounds of the Remington UMC for target shooting from Sportsman Guide two weeks ago with a back order date of 12/11/09. I got and e-mail from them yesterday with a new back order delivery date of 4/29/2010. What really sucks is that I just bought a Bersa Thunder 380 and have no ammo. Thanks - 69rrvert

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taurus_Millennium_series


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Browning Hi-Power Mark III .40 S&W in a Galco shoulder holster w/ 2 extra clips filled with Federal Hydra-shock ammo.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

FATfisherman said:


> Browning Hi-Power Mark III .40 S&W in a Galco shoulder holster w/ 2 extra clips filled with Federal Hydra-shock ammo.


I do have a Browning Hi-Power in 9mm with night sights that I may try and carry when the weather gets cooler.

That .40 Browning is sweet...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice Browning, I have a Belgian made one form the 70's. I love HiPowers.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I carry this when I want to be quiet, it's messy but quiet


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

One of 3 1911s, A Colt Defender, Kimber USII, or a full size Colt 1991A1. When clothing dictates, SW 340PD .357 in a pocket holster. Dont forget your extra mags, and speedloaders for the wheelguns. Also, any time Im carrying, which is about 90% of the time Im awake, I have an edged weapon, and a cell phone with me.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Brassnadz said:


> One of 3 1911s, A Colt Defender, Kimber USII, or a full size Colt 1991A1. When clothing dictates, SW 340PD .357 in a pocket holster. Dont forget your extra mags, and speedloaders for the wheelguns. Also, any time Im carrying, which is about 90% of the time Im awake, I have an edged weapon, and a cell phone with me.


you have angry ex-wives???? I need to learn how to conceal from you I think.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Shredded Evidence said:


> you have angry ex-wives???? I need to learn how to conceal from you I think.


Well, one of them is a real psycho, but she refuses to talk to us. When my granddaughter was born, the first person the nurse handed her to was my wife. To compound matters, she said "heres your grandma!" when she handed her to her. Yeah, that went over like a butt rumbler in church. LOL

Concealment is all in the use of proper holsters. It varies with your size, build, etc. Dont blindly shop around trying to find one. Go out to the brick and mortar gun stores, and shows and try them out. With the proper holster you can even conceal the bigger handguns, like the M9.

Heres a pic of my 'Wallywalk' when I got my plastic. There are two 1911s in this picture.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Brassnadz said:


> I have an edged weapon, and a cell phone with me.


I do also. I always have an Emerson in my front right pocket and a fixed blade on the small of my back on the left side. After talking to alot of people I decided to carry two. You would be surprised how a knife will deter/scare a punk more so than a gun at times. I was told it is because everyone has been cut and knows how it hurts, so they immediately think about the pain.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Especially when inserted horizontally, and properly drawn out....


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I'd like to find the right holster to be able to carry a 1911. I love shooting those guns.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I had been carrying a Colt 1911 .45 ACP in a SmartCarry holster...probably not as comfortable as some of the smaller guns, but I can put up with a little discomfort in order to definitely Stop the Aggression. Seriously, the SmartCarry Holster is pretty comfortable, and can be worn anytime of the year, shorts and tshirt tucked in even, and still undetectable (no printing).
Ammo is becoming an issue with my .45...so I have started carrying a P89 Ruger (9mm) because I like to practice at the range with the gun I carry.


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Fresh2Salt said:


> I'd like to find the right holster to be able to carry a 1911. I love shooting those guns.


I carry a 1911, Kimber Pro CDP, almost everyday in a Crossbreed Supertuck. It concels great and you can hardly telll you have it on.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Ruger Redhawk 44 Magnum *


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Melon said:


> *Ruger Redhawk 44 Magnum *


 Chick gun...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Chick gun...


No joke, man up Suzy!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Derekhie said:


> I carry a 1911, Kimber Pro CDP, almost everyday in a Crossbreed Supertuck. It concels great and you can hardly telll you have it on.


Works for me too. Galco and Bianchi make good leather stuff too. Its all in what fits you and your sidearm. Like I said, look around, and try some out before buying, or you will end up like me, with a drawer full of holsters. I thought I wouldnt like tuckable holsters, but really aint all that bad.

Oh yeah, then your gonna need to find something for your BUG. Ankle holster perhaps?:spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Like I said on the other thread. I just carry a picture of Chuck Norris.


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

S&W model 442 .38 special.....loaded with Speer Gold Dot +P's


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Not to be anal, but....
*Clip:* _n.
_A metal container or frame for holding cartridges to be loaded into a rifle or pistol. Also called _ammunition clip_.
Examples would be a stripper clip or moon clip. 
Stripper clip









moon clip










One of the most famous clips is the Garand clip










*magazine:* is an ammunition storage and feeding device within or attached to a repeating firearm. Magazines may be integral to the firearm (fixed) or removable (detachable).

If it actively feeds the rounds into your gun, its a magzine, not a clip.

Magazine


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Most of the time I carry my G26. On occasion I'll carry my full size Springfield 1911.

On that subject, it is probably a better idea to carry one pistol all the time. Going back and forth from a gun like a Glock with no external safeties to a 1911 with thumb safety, grip safety and external hammer is probably not advisable. I do it from time to time, so I do it too but it is probably not a good thing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.

How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I carry a taurus millennium pro .40! cheap! can get one at academy for around 330-350 small enough to conceal good and the .40 has enough power to get the job done. it is a decent gun, not pretty or the best gun out there but it works good for me.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


just once. at my house, not sure who he was or why he was at my house but he was trying to come through my front door at 2am. i yelled at him while on the phone with 911 that if he came through the door i would shoot. i did not have a handgun at that time but did have a 12 gauge 870 aimed right at the door way so if he had come through he would have got #4's. police showed up and he went to jail. police told me he was drunk and thought he was home and that his wife had locked him out again. either way it just proves you never know when or where or who will do something stupid and i would rather be prepared than not. better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


yes, once.

back before I was in the Army, I lived in Galveston. I think it was before the CHL law had passed as well.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


 Never pulled it, have had a hand on it several times. It's really the pretty rare occasion that I'll really feel the need to strap it on: I just don't go to those places much. The main reason I got a license initially was to circumvent the background check back when that was a pain in the butt, and to be able to essentially disregard a lot of the rules as far as packing an unloaded pistol in the trunk, etc. when I go on a hunting trip and such. I'll carry in my truck and put it on in the rare occasion that I DO think it would be prudent. I rarely go into crimeopolis (houston) anymore so the "don't keep a truck gun" thing really doesn't concern me much: (knocking on wood as I type): my pistol is much more likely to be pulled out to shoot a hog or such than it would ever be used for personal protection: it's handy to be able to carry it for that reason alone without fear of some overzealous cop deciding that he's the only law-abiding citizen that ought to have a weapon.. Thus the CHL...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


I have been in several situations where I've needed the gun. I've only had to "brandish" twice, living in Arizona near the border. Used to fish and camp along the Colorado river, and had some undesirables try to sneak into our camp. Pulled my shotgun from the back of my jeep and laid it in my lap. They left promptly, never said a word to us.
Another time I was snuck up on while fishing, drew my pistol and kept it at my side during the "interview". When they caught a glimpse of it in the light, they ran into the bushes.
Once, while living in Texas, I had my pistol laying in my lap in the holster. Took a wrong turn in Beaumont, stopped at a light, and had several individuals come up to my jeep and surround it. When one of them saw the firearm, their attitude changed, very quickly.
Rest stop in Utah, driving to vegas. Wife was changing the baby in the back of our SUV, standing behind the open hatch, baby laying on the rear carpet. I was walking back from the bathroom and two individuals were circling the car while one was talking to the wife. They didn't look friendly or peaceful. I confronted them and they left. Did not brandish but had my hand under my jacket and my hand seated on my firearm.
I'm not very big, and there were 3 of them. Disparity of force.

One of the few times I wasn't carrying, I was attacked. Not by a person, but by a dog. Hundred pound Rhodesian Ridgeback had at me on a bike ride.

Situations that didn't involve me, though, are another powerful motivator. 
I'm thinking that most of the people at the Luby's in Waco wished they were carrying a gun that day. And then the McDonald's in San Yisidro, CA. And maybe even some of the teachers and studends at Columbine. And I bet everyone of those folks injured and killed last month in Ft. Hood wished they had a gun at that moment, too.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Like I said on the other thread. I just carry a picture of Chuck Norris.


did you know...Chuck Norris was Brad Lubys student.....


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


Bobby,
Do you see the news? Two days last week in TX there were at least 10 incidents - home invasions, ATM robberies, armed robberies, etc. You never know when or where one of them may decide it is you they want to attack.

Do you have a spare tire & jack in your car? Why, are you that scared you will have a flat?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote "I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.

How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS."[/QUOTE]

It is impossible to predict when and where it may be necessary to use lethal force, or a show of lethal force, to protect your life or the life of a loved one.
Those folks at Luby's were just having a peaceful lunch.

The government has recognized that the duty to protect yourself rests with the individual, and the LEO establishment does not pretend that it can protect every individual at every given moment from a fatal or crippling attack. Thus the concealed carry laws, which is your ticket to protect yourself.

If you are pumping gas at 12PM and three gremlins exit a parked car and make a beeline towards you with baseball bats and switchblades, it is safe to assume they do not want to discuss quantum physics.

If they are coming at you , reveal your weapon and order them to Stay Back! The overwhelming majority of the time you will see how fast they are capable of running away. They will go find an unarmed target somewhere else, later that night.

And if you must shoot, you must be " In Immenent and Unavoidable Danger of Death or Grave Bodily Harm".

Personal experience, Yep.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

donf said:


> Quote "I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS."


It is impossible to predict when and where it may be necessary to use lethal force, or a show of lethal force, to protect your life or the life of a loved one.
Those folks at Luby's were just having a peaceful lunch.

The government has recognized that the duty to protect yourself rests with the individual, and the LEO establishment does not pretend that it can protect every individual at every given moment from a fatal or crippling attack. Thus the concealed carry laws, which is your ticket to protect yourself.

If you are pumping gas at 12PM and three gremlins exit a parked car and make a beeline towards you with baseball bats and switchblades, it is safe to assume they do not want to discuss quantum physics.

If they are coming at you , reveal your weapon and order them to Stay Back! The overwhelming majority of the time you will see how fast they are capable of running away. They will go find an unarmed target somewhere else, later that night.

And if you must shoot, you must be " In Immenent and Unavoidable Danger of Death or Grave Bodily Harm".

Personal experience, Yep.[/QUOTE]

I would just add the disparity of force angle. Me, I'm not that big of a guy. 5'3" and 160lbs. Even just one large unarmed goblin has the possibility of beating me to a pulp. Add to that the fact that as Mr. Mom, I'm out with my kids alot running errands. Being not that large or powerful physically, I'm not comfortable defending my wife and kids lives without a firearm.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Springfield Amory 1911 S.S.Champion w/ 230 GR. Black Talons (I have managed to squirrel away enough of this ammo to feel comfortable that I won't run out).


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> Not to be anal, but....
> *Clip:* _n.
> _A metal container or frame for holding cartridges to be loaded into a rifle or pistol. Also called _ammunition clip_.
> Examples would be a stripper clip or moon clip.
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I think everyone always say "clip" because that's what they hear on tv.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


Maybe the better question would be how many have ever needed a weapon to defend themselves but didn't have one.....but then I guess we would have to go to the Good Lord for that answer. I'm not willing to take that gamble....You have been a very fortunate man in your 62 years if you have never felt like you were concerned about a situation you were in, and wished that you had protection.

I take exception to your "Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now?" statement. You have made a decision not to carry, which I don't think makes you any more or less a man than me. To me it is not being scared or manly.... to me it is being prepared.

The main reason I think that we choose to carry is because the 2nd Amendment of Our Constitution gives us the right to do so, but by the same token, does not MAKE you carry if you so choose.

God Bless America and all who have died to protect it!


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


It's people like you that have that mentality that I get to scrape up off the ground and throw into an ambulance because they left themselves wide open and defenseless. That's if you are lucky, most people with that mentality we get to leave laying on the ground for the meat wagon to come and pick up.

Do want you want. As for myself and the rest of the law abiding and intelligent citizens of The Great State of Texas, we will keep our CHL's current and continue to defend our families, friends and ourselves.

"YAAI"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is pointed at Motownfire not the other chl carriers.

I just asked a question and really didn't want to get jumped on about this. I am sure in m y 62 years I haven't picked up as much intelligence as you have in your 30 years. I am as law abiding as you are I am sure. I just chose not to carry a gun, cause I don't feel I need one. I just asked a question and got some very good answers. Try to do something to my family and see if I don't protect them. I also served to protect your right to carry that gun that makes you feel so big and invincible. Did you? I just hope no one takes that gun away from you and shoots somebody elses kid with it.

I don't think everyone in the State of Texas has a CHL yet. I do know lots of intelligent people in Texas that don't carry.

I am done on this thread.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Bobby said:


> This is pointed at Motownfire not the other chl carriers.
> 
> I just asked a question and really didn't want to get jumped on about this. I am sure in m y 62 years I haven't picked up as much intelligence as you have in your 30 years. I am as law abiding as you are I am sure. I just chose not to carry a gun, cause I don't feel I need one. I just asked a question and got some very good answers. Try to do something to my family and see if I don't protect them. I also served to protect your right to carry that gun that makes you feel so big and invincible. Did you? I just hope no one takes that gun away from you and shoots somebody elses kid with it.
> 
> ...


 Good luck protecting your family, friends or yourself going bare handed to a gun fight. You asked a tough and sensitive question to a group full of people that stand up for the 2nd Amendment. What did you think you were going to be told ???


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I also served to protect your right to carry that gun that makes you feel so big and invincible. Did you?


Weak, the old throw-down "I'm a vet" response to try and get those who didn't serve to feel bad. That doesn't make anyone any less American that didn't serve. I hope he comes back and informs us he _was_ in the service.

And PS, thanks to all the vets that served. Those that advertise it and those who don't.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Motownfire said:


> Good luck protecting your family, friends or yourself going bare handed to a gun fight. You asked a tough and sensitive question to a group full of people that stand up for the 2nd Amendment. What did you think you were going to be told ???


Well, a whole lot of us just answered his questions rather than just jumping to conclusions about his motives...


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay this thread is off topic now. My intent was to learn more about how and what people carry when they do. There was a lot of great feedback and I am a little wiser now.

I am out of this thread now.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

My apologies to the OP for drifting off the topic...I just get a little intense when it comes to certain things. Great Thread...Green sent!


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

I apologize for hijacking your thread. Very few things get me all jacked up on mountain dew these days, but personal defense is one of them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry Shredded Evidence I should have started a new thread.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Weak, the old throw-down "I'm a vet" response to try and get those who didn't serve to feel bad. That doesn't make anyone any less American that didn't serve. I hope he comes back and informs us he _was_ in the service.
> 
> And PS, thanks to all the vets that served. Those that advertise it and those who don't.


Well said my friend well said


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Sorry Shredded Evidence I should have started a new thread.


No need for new thread nobody is listening to you anyway.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


Bobby:

Very good question.

I'm late to this thread, and I don't carry either, except in my vehicle when traveling. I want to get my CHL, but just haven't spent the time or money yet.

I think many of us, probably you too, are not scared of getting taken down, but we want to at least have the opportinuty to defuse a bad situation that a real bad guy without a CHL is creating, to protect the good citizens of Texas. I think it is more about being the hero, doing the right thing in a bad situation. We all know the odds are very slim, but maybe they are slimmer becasue the bad guys in Texas don't know who is packing.

It is fortunate that CHL classes train to a standard that makes the heros smart about their choices in a bad situation.

E75


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, and as for the "I'm a vet" thing, last I checked, I served to protect the Constitution....
_



Amendment II

Click to expand...

_


> _A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed. _


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

((Quote; *Bobby*  
_I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. ))). _

_Bobby, with no disrespect, what your quote says to me, you've grown too 'complacent', not fully aware of the truth, and care to face changing the times. The evil world have come here (USA) and it isn't MayBarry USA, gone forever no matter how far you put your head into the sand . You mentioned knowing intelligent people that do not carry but do you know common sense, intel people that carry? If so, stay closer to them. 
You and/or your wife is one of the biggest targets in the mall lots with these thugs just because of your age. The lice are hitting everywhere, anytime. From dentist offices to WalMart. No place is safe like it was in MayBarry. I know, I lived in that town too, jumped under desk but it's here and real NOW. 
If anything, just apply and receive the CHL, you don't have to physically carry it. The high apps numbers are sending a message to gov that the trust in them isn't anywhere as it should be and the state will/can use the extra taxes for MORE good cause.  
Safety hint; Mall walking, let her string out ahead of you with the purse, w/huge stone ring, just in case she gets blind sided by two PC perks, You may get time to phone for LEOs then pickup a mangled, hopefully not a shot wife.

_


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I been sitting thinking about this thread. I am 62 years old and have been around the block a couple of times. I have been in some bad places and except when I was military have never been in a situation where I needed a gun to protect myself or my family. Are you really that scared or is it just a man thing now? I am not trying to be a SA just asking.
> 
> How many of you have ever pulled your weapon on another person? This question excludes LEOS.


Over on www.texaschlforum.com I go by Asleepatthereel. Its a great forum for CHL holders and those looking for info. In Oct. of last year, I had to draw my weapon on someone. We discussed it over there for quite a while and came out hopefully a little bit more prepared and educated. You can read all about it here: http://www.texaschlforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=19508. I dont know if my .45 saved my life that night, but I can assure you, it changed the bad guys attitude real quick. :cheers:


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> ---snip snip ---
> but we want to at least have the opportinuty to defuse a bad situation that a real bad guy without a CHL is creating, to protect the good citizens of Texas. I think it is more about being the hero, doing the right thing in a bad situation. We all know the odds are very slim, but maybe they are slimmer becasue the bad guys in Texas don't know who is packing.
> It is fortunate that CHL classes train to a standard that makes the heros smart about their choices in a bad situation. E75


:headknock
Yep, right, its the hero thing thats driving the bus. I wish. 
I don't know what you've been told about the CHL class training but I missed the part about "defusing anything". I was taught to avoid, avoid, avoid, step away. "Do not be a step-in Sheriff Matt Dillion". Defusing, getting into someones face is the LEOs job. 
Of course there are unlesses, as no way of backing away, self and family under immediate harm, see Bobby and wife being jacked in the mall lot with deathly blows.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> Bobby:
> 
> Very good question.
> 
> ...


I have to politely disagree with that. I dont know anyone, including myself, that obtained a CHL in the hopes of being a hero. I am not, nor am I trying to be, a hero by carrying a concealed weapon. I am simply exercising my God given right to defend myself and my family should the need arise, and from what we see on the news every night, it arises quite frequently. Having said that, If I am ever in a situation that requires me to act to defend someone else, I wouldnt hesitate. Would that make me a hero? No. That makes me a responsible citizen doing the right thing. I hope I am misunderstanding what you are saying. If you were to replace the word 'hero' with 'responsible citizen', I would be in agreement with your post. :cheers:


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I was taught "respond, don't react."

I used my gun (brandished) twice while living in New Orleans. On one occasion, I had pressure on the trigger. He dropped the screwdriver he was holding and jumped out of my car (jumped in at a red light. Old car. Door lock was broken.). It took me 2 days to stop shaking. The cops? Never showed up. Typical NOPD (and my FIL was one of them.)

I feel a lot safer in Houston. Never did more than "heel" my gun in nearly 20yrs of living here and that was two weeks ago. It was a non-event and no one ever noticed. Someone had tripped the alarm on my Excursion and I saw them run away.

Travel-carry: Glock Mod. 22
Concealed: Rossi (S&W clone), hammered in 2" stainless. Kinda heavy, but works well in a pants holster or in the pocket if bagged to hide the outline.

For Christmas, I going to buy myself a lighter concealable weapon. Because I wear shorts and tshirts so often, I'm aiming for a smaller print in exchange for the misnamed "knockdown" power.

Looking at the following:
Ruger LCP (kinda small for my hand. Need to shoot one.)
Smith Airweight (.38+P is probably enough for most close shots. Ligher than my Rossi..actually my wife's Rossi, I just appropriated it.)
Ruger LRC w/ laser grip (I looked at this one at Gander. Liked the weight and the grip even worked well left-handed, which is my preferred hand. I'm doing research on this one now. It didn't say "+P" on the frame and the clerk didn't seem to know, but some reviews I read tested it with that ammo. Any opinions? I know lots of you think wheelguns are girl-guns, but I like the simplicity, the safety of DA and the lack of a need for a safety.)


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

For a small (J-Frame) wheelgun, the S&W 340PD is the way to go in my humble opinion. Its usually somewhere on my wife, but when the clothing prevents carrying a 1911, the 340 loaded with .357 Mags will fit in my pocket quite nicely. As anyone who knows me can tell you, I prefer to carry a .45, but its not always possible, even though I manage. I dont even think about forfeiting my man card just because its a wheelgun. Look at my avatar. Thats a HD Sportster. Used to be an 883cc bike. Nowdays it displaces 'somewhere' around 1250cc, and puts right about 96 foot pounds of torque to the back tire. Many consider that a girlie bike. Im 6'2" and 275#. even with my weight, it will blow away most big twins in the quarter mile. Many a rich urban biker (RUB) has been beaten by my 'girlie' bike. Ive often wondered what it must be like to use the mens room and have to take a closer look down after being beaten by Lucy! Dont let the girl gun crowd dissuade you from using a wheel gun. .38+p or .357 Magnum will put a heck of a hurt on a bad guy. Might even make him cry like a girl.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Remember when someone attacks you in a dark parking lot that the police will be there in 10-15 minutes after you wake up and call them. Why would anyone want to carry a gun to defend themselves or their loved ones?


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Remember the old saying tec, when seconds count, the police are just minutes away.

Not to take anything away from our LEOs, most of which are pro carry by the way. Its just the nature of the criminal. They aint gonna do anything with the cops nearby.

Another oldie but goodie, I carry a gun because a cop is too heavy!


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote from my dad (god rest his soul).

"It is better to have a gun and not need it, than need it and not have it."

I am glad many people have never been in a situation that needed a gun.

I hope for thier sake that they continue to be lucky or have a gun on them when the luck runs out and they need it.

For those who are looking for something easily concealed (t-shirt and shorts)for an economy price, might want to find a mil surp Makarov 9x18. They go for around$200 to $250 and are pretty **** accurate and reliable.


----------



## aknotts (Dec 2, 2009)

Springfield XDM9 when I am wearing heavy enough clothing to cover otherwise I have the Walther PPKS 380 that fits nicely in any pocket front or back.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

rockhound76 said:


> Looking at the following:
> Ruger LCP (kinda small for my hand. Need to shoot one.)
> Smith Airweight (.38+P is probably enough for most close shots. Ligher than my Rossi..actually my wife's Rossi, I just appropriated it.)
> Ruger LRC w/ laser grip (I looked at this one at Gander. Liked the weight and the grip even worked well left-handed, which is my preferred hand. I'm doing research on this one now. It didn't say "+P" on the frame and the clerk didn't seem to know, but some reviews I read tested it with that ammo. Any opinions? I know lots of you think wheelguns are girl-guns, but I like the simplicity, the safety of DA and the lack of a need for a safety.)


I like the S&W Airweights alot, I want one. And the Rossi's are good guns as well. People look down their noses at Rossis or Charter Arms, but both are fine guns. And I don't think revolvers are "girl guns" , why? That "girl gun" will be on you alot more than a big heavy fancy "man gun" .45 auto..


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sig Sauer P239 .40 w/ uncle mikes holster.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Wife carries a Bersa .380 in her purse, I have a holster mounted HK P30L


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Fresh2Salt said:


> I do have a Browning Hi-Power in 9mm with night sights that I may try and carry when the weather gets cooler.
> 
> That .40 Browning is sweet...





deke said:


> Nice Browning, I have a Belgian made one form the 70's. I love HiPowers.


 I don't want to sound like a jacka** but I really love my Browning. I've never had any problems hiding it....maybe it's because I'm FAT! :rotfl:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I don't think everyone in the State of Texas has a CHL yet. I do know lots of intelligent people in Texas that don't carry.


I don't. Just don't feel I need to (yet)..


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Arlon said:


> I don't. Just don't feel I need to (yet)..


I went to dinner last week with the Chairman of the Board of an ex-employer, a UK resident just off the plane. He had invited all the "old guys" out, thoes with hem when he'd opened his US office. The day, he was too close on the sale of all of his US assets to the Koreans and then fly back to London.

There is a long aside about why we all quit and why he was giving up doing business in the US, but we all still felt close to him and his UK-******* attitudes (he is an admitted "football hooligan", despite being a bazzillionare).

We were all sitting around the table in a north Houston Mexican restaurant, a "hangout" from our old office location. It was up by 1960, not a great locale to be after dark. He asked a couple of us about "America's fascination with guns" and worried over us walking out into the parking lot after 11. He said he loved guns and the idea of hunting but found it too hard a hobby to pursue in the UK. He said, "I guess, all of you, being well-educated, are more prone to be in favor of gun control than most of your fellow Texans".

We looked around the table and one fella piped up, my old VP. "Actually, I'm carrying right now."

Another chimed in, "Me, too."

Turns out that of the 12 at the table, 9 were carrying, including me. The 3 not carrying were two spouses and the Brit (although one spouse had her CHL)

At the end of the night, we promised to take him shooting when he came back stateside.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I carry a Ruger SP101 .357 mag with the 3" barrel. In the winter when I can I carry my S&W 1911. 

In my .357 I carry 145gr. Winchester Silvertip HP, and in my .45 I carry 230gr Hornady XTP


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

rockhound76 said:


> He said, "I guess, all of you, being well-educated, are more prone to be in favor of gun control than most of your fellow Texans".


I guess his comment was right for all the wrong reasons, gun control is important to you guys...


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

rockhound76 said:


> I went to dinner last week with the Chairman of the Board of an ex-employer, a UK resident just off the plane. He had invited all the "old guys" out, thoes with hem when he'd opened his US office. The day, he was too close on the sale of all of his US assets to the Koreans and then fly back to London.
> 
> There is a long aside about why we all quit and why he was giving up doing business in the US, but we all still felt close to him and his UK-******* attitudes (he is an admitted "football hooligan", despite being a bazzillionare).
> 
> ...


Awesome story !!! That head/gun count at the table sounds about the same when I go out with my buddies.:brew2:


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

In truck a cheap but very reliable Taurus 24/7 do too possible theft and cheaper price to replace it. On person easy to hide Keltec P3AT or a LCP.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

I keep the kel tec p-40 with me


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"I guess, all of you, being well-educated, are more prone to be in favor of gun control than most of your fellow Texans". 

Funny, I would have loved to see the look on his face when you told him how many were carrying.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Either Kahr PM9 with Night Sights or Springfield XD9SC.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

rockhound76 said:


> I went to dinner last week with the Chairman of the Board of an ex-employer, a UK resident just off the plane. He had invited all the "old guys" out, thoes with hem when he'd opened his US office. The day, he was too close on the sale of all of his US assets to the Koreans and then fly back to London.
> 
> There is a long aside about why we all quit and why he was giving up doing business in the US, but we all still felt close to him and his UK-******* attitudes (he is an admitted "football hooligan", despite being a bazzillionare).
> 
> ...


9 out of 12. I like those odds...

I struggle with carrying in my truck and leaving it there. I will not leave it overnight. For me having a gun stolen because I was too lazy to take it out is irresponsible. I feel better having my CHL and carrying it on my person.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Fresh2Salt said:


> 9 out of 12. I like those odds...
> 
> I struggle with carrying in my truck and leaving it there. I will not leave it overnight. For me having a gun stolen because I was too lazy to take it out is irresponsible. I feel better having my CHL and carrying it on my person.


I'm with you on being more comfortable carrying it with me than leaving it for some thug to steal. I leave it in my vehicle when the business I'm going in is placarded or if I'm might be doing something that would inadvertanly allow it to show. That night, I thought about leaving it in my car, but reconsidered when I saw all the signs in the parking lot that said "Leave no Valuables in your Vehicle!" It sounded to me like a more than average problem, but no suprise considering the area. I was wearing a rugger shirt, saw no statute placard, so it was easy to use my inside-the-pants holster and bring it with me.

Our Brit friend would make a great Texan, btw. He was surprised, but pleasantly so. He gave us an earful on living in a "controlled" society and the advantages of being free to make choices. He said he loved his country, but he wondered if his country loved or even trusted its own citizens.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Fresh2Salt said:


> 9 out of 12. I like those odds...
> 
> I struggle with carrying in my truck and leaving it there. I will not leave it overnight. For me having a gun stolen because I was too lazy to take it out is irresponsible. I feel better having my CHL and carrying it on my person.


Someone posted a link not too long ago (maybe its even in this thread?) to a small, flat gun safe designed to be kept in your vehicle. Its on my shopping list when I get a chance...


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Fresh2Salt said:


> 9 out of 12. I like those odds...
> 
> I struggle with carrying in my truck and leaving it there. I will not leave it overnight. For me having a gun stolen because I was too lazy to take it out is irresponsible. I feel better having my CHL and carrying it on my person.


Could not have said it better myself.:dance:


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Springfield Amory 1911 S.S.Champion w/ 230 GR. Black Talons (I have managed to squirrel away enough of this ammo to feel comfortable that I won't run out).


Sweet pistola you got there!


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> Someone posted a link not too long ago (maybe its even in this thread?) to a small, flat gun safe designed to be kept in your vehicle. Its on my shopping list when I get a chance...


I could find something better to spend the 100$ on, maybe put the bucks twd more ammo. 
If I have to leave the weapon in the vehicle due to not permitted in premises. My securing method is slipping the piece under the seat or between seat and console w/pad locked to a 3 1/2 foot chain looped thru the seat frame base. HomeDepot has convenient/strong chain with about one inch links, easy to work with and do a secure job. Most of these stealing PsOS do not carry bolt cutters w/them. 
Select the pad lock for wheel or auto piece (I carry one for both) . Wrap the pad lock shank (rubber tube'g, tape, string) to protect the contact surfaces. Install it, slide it away.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Arlon said:


> I don't. Just don't feel I need to (yet)..


Arlon, if by bad chance you do get to 'YET'. Deep Six people have no use for the CHL. :smile:


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Glock 23 or Bersa .380 depending on my clothing. Have to admit, I even sometimes carry my wife's lady S&W .38.....


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

twoZJs said:


> I could find something better to spend the 100$ on, maybe put the bucks twd more ammo.
> If I have to leave the weapon in the vehicle due to not permitted in premises. My securing method is slipping the piece under the seat or between seat and console w/pad locked to a 3 1/2 foot chain looped thru the seat frame base. HomeDepot has convenient/strong chain with about one inch links, easy to work with and do a secure job. Most of these stealing PsOS do not carry bolt cutters w/them.
> Select the pad lock for wheel or auto piece (I carry one for both) . Wrap the pad lock shank (rubber tube'g, tape, string) to protect the contact surfaces. Install it, slide it away.


Funny you mentioned that...not long ago, I considered carrying my HD bicycle lock to do the same thing. The cable is hardened and it would take bolt cutters to get it off. The long hasp lock fits through my trigger guard. I will definitely give this a try for those times i HAVE to leave the gun in the car (btw, I'm I the only one that tries to avoid doing business with places that voluntarily placard? I'm not talking about places covered by statute, but commercial business places.)


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> Someone posted a link not too long ago (maybe its even in this thread?) to a small, flat gun safe designed to be kept in your vehicle. Its on my shopping list when I get a chance...


Here's a couple:
http://www.pickupspecialties.com/consoles/Console_Vault/truck_and_suv_auto_console_vault.htm
http://www.center-of-mass.com/


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Glock*

40 Cal


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

40-watt phased plasma rifle. :slimer:


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

slopoke said:


> 40-watt phased plasma rifle. :slimer:


I like mine, but the power pack, at about 70kg. is tough to conceal and I worry about the radiation leakage. Plus, the habit it has of making flourescent lights glow whenever I walk past is pretty disconcerting.

A good friend just suggested I look at a Kahr PM40. Anyone familiar with those? The dimensions seems small enough, but so do those of the Glock subcompact in .40. But when I tried one of those, it seemed like it would be hard to conceal in summer clothing. I think the Kahr is thinner, but not by much.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's a pic of my G27, see it ???









Here it is.








Summer clothing, just a t shirt and wrangler cargo shorts from good ole wally world.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

6 round group at 25' with my 3" GP100 sunday



















which is what I carried all day today


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Nothing. My whole body is a weapon.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Motownfire said:


> Here's a pic of my G27, see it ???
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Summer clothing, just a t shirt and wrangler cargo shorts from good ole wally world.


Thanks. I love my Model 22 and like the idea of keeping my ammo needs to a few calibers. Right now, that's .38, .357 and .40, hence my interest in those types of pistols.

I ride my bicycle long distances and sweat like a horse, so whatever I get needs to be corrosion resistant. A Glock fits the bill, as does an Airweight (however, I wonder about electrolysis..AL frame, SS cylinder and machine parts) Whatever I get, I better clean it after every ride.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Taurus PT145


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

rockhound76 said:


> Thanks. I love my Model 22 and like the idea of keeping my ammo needs to a few calibers. Right now, that's .38, .357 and .40, hence my interest in those types of pistols.
> 
> I ride my bicycle long distances and sweat like a horse, so whatever I get needs to be corrosion resistant. A Glock fits the bill, as does an Airweight (however, I wonder about electrolysis..AL frame, SS cylinder and machine parts) Whatever I get, I better clean it after every ride.


The Glock will be the best rust proof weapon in my opinion.I've tried other weapons for vehicle carry.....all of them have rusted EXCEPT the Glock.On a side note....I wipe down all of my guns w/ CorrosionX.My carry gun is a Glock 36 and it does'nt show any signs of rust even after being carried in the swetty summertime


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

rockhound76 said:


> Thanks. I love my Model 22 and like the idea of keeping my ammo needs to a few calibers. Right now, that's .38, .357 and .40, hence my interest in those types of pistols.
> 
> I ride my bicycle long distances and sweat like a horse, so whatever I get needs to be corrosion resistant. A Glock fits the bill, as does an Airweight (however, I wonder about electrolysis..AL frame, SS cylinder and machine parts) Whatever I get, I better clean it after every ride.


Rockhound, here's what I did for cycling. 
I got a kel-tec P3AT for its size and weight, and then a Bulldog fanny pack. 
http://www.cabelas.com/p-0034830227754a.shtml
I keep it just behind my right hip. Not the fastest system for deployment, but it sure beats throwing rocks.
:work:


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

XD 40 or Beretta 92 FS


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

JUST PURCHASED A RUGER 380 LCP, JUST NEED MY CHL, I ALSO LIKE THE TAURUS PT709, SLIM ENOUGH TO CONCEAL, ANY ONE RECOMMEND A GOOD HOLSTER FOR THIS 380. THANKS ALL!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

ls7747 said:


> JUST PURCHASED A RUGER 380 LCP, JUST NEED MY CHL, I ALSO LIKE THE TAURUS PT709, SLIM ENOUGH TO CONCEAL, ANY ONE RECOMMEND A GOOD HOLSTER FOR THIS 380. THANKS ALL!


http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/I...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName


----------

